# Rats



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> Muskrat sharpshooters: Put down your weapons.
> South Dakota farmers, upset about road damage caused by the aquatic rodent, have been tempted to take up their arms this spring.
> 
> But the South Dakota Department of Game, Fish and Parks reminds South Dakotans not to go gunning for muskrats.
> ...


In ND we can hunt till May, yet they are completeley destroying road which cost millions.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

g/o

You old stir the pot master. This is not a ND issue. Have you gotten the OK from swift to post this. I'll bet you are are still laughing your butt off about the run away you caused with that Hot Topic post about the SD man poisoning geese.

It says here that a person has to obtain a permit to shoot muskrats but cannot sell the fur. It will be interesting to see if the fur flys.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sometimes common sense is a rare commodity. I remember a hail storm killing about 5000 geese by Willow City, North Dakota. Federal wardens sat on that bunch of dead birds for five days until they were sufficiently rotten no one would take them and eat them. Then you get these same people talking about how efficient the native Americans were because they used every part of every animal they ever killed. Or worse yet a bunch of empty heads in Washington (ya, I know it's South Dakota) who made these laws adding more money to the budget for food stamps. I'm surprised some days that we have survived this long.

Now where did that icon go of the little guy stirring a pot?

I was watching the news last night and one of our south east counties is shooting a lot of muskrats. They interviewed one of the rat patrol guys.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

This was news to me when i heard it. Not that i have ever shot one in sd.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

SD has a lot of odd rules. I guess ND has quite a few odd ones also. Good think both states can not just make any rule they want. I know ND would prevent hunters from shooting too far for deer. Apparently that is 400yds.

Every time someone uses the word "intense", Chuck Norris always replies "you know what else is intense?" followed by a roundhouse kick to the face.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The ND season for shooting muskrats is a big joke. I coencieds when most of the state freezes over and ends before it thaws. I could count on one hand the number of muskrats I've seen out after the sloughs freeze over,in my lifetime .


----------

